# Burns Night and Haggis...???



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,
With Jan 25th rapidly appraoching I would like to do something for my scottish hubby for Burn's Night and as we have only been here a couple of months I do not know what, if anything, happens here...does anyone know if there is anywhere that would do an event for Burn's Night? or if it is possible to buy Haggis out here?
Any info greatly appreciated
Thanks
Caroline


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can buy Haggis in Park and Shop on Al Asl road in Jumeriah, you can also get it at Spinney's but I'm reliably informed by my scottish mates that P & S's is the better of the two.

Personally it makes me want to gip, but each to their own...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Alright - I have no idea what a Burns Night & Haggis is, can someone please let me know what it is....


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Alright - I have no idea what a Burns Night & Haggis is, can someone please let me know what it is....


Hey Joey,

Well I am not scottish but having been married to a scot for a while now from my experience over the last 10 years it is basically a great excuse for my other half to get all his friends round and drink a load of whiskey and get drunk.

My limitied knowledge is: Burns Night is a scottish celebration of Robert (Rabbie) Burns who is their national poet. He wrote, among others, a poem called Ode to a Haggis. Haggis is a very old traditional scottish dish that was a sheeps stomach stuffed with meat, spices, oats, barley and anything else to hand. The haggis you buy now is in sausage skin.
On Burns Night it is now traditional to serve haggis (with neeps (mashed turnip/swede) and tatties (mashed potato)and read the poem...and drink a lot of whiskey.

Back in the UK we used to go to big Burns Night dinners that also had a ceilidh which is a big party of scottish dancing as well (just to work off the food and alcohol) - always a great celebration and atmosphere!

Caroline


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You can buy Haggis in Park and Shop on Al Asl road in Jumeriah, you can also get it at Spinney's but I'm reliably informed by my scottish mates that P & S's is the better of the two.
> 
> Personally it makes me want to gip, but each to their own...


Thanks v much for the info
Caroline


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> it is basically _*a great excuse*_ for my other half to get all his friends round and drink a load of whiskey and get drunk.


Hey Caroline 

That's one hell of an excuse  Now here's a question though... what I get married to a Scottish woman, what's her "great excuse" to get all her friends to drink up? hahah I'm Joking 

Well - do let us know how it goes... 

-Joey


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a Burns Night do at the Arabian Ranches Golf Club


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

On a random google search I came accross this and thought it might bring a smile


----------

